# You know you love biking when...



## lnferno (Apr 1, 2010)

You ride against 30-40 mph winds.

Fill in your own You know you love biking when...


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

You know you love biking when...

You prefer to call it cycling.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

When you are a late sleeper, but you hit the trails at 7 AM because that is the only time available.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You would rather have jewelry for your bike than for yourself (i.e. Chris King headset).


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Bike washings per week: 2-3
Car washings per week: 0


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

if your not on your bike your on mtbr.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

b-kul said:


> if your not on your bike your on mtbr.


well said

... if you have _*atleast*_ one dream per week about mtn biking...


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

b-kul said:


> if your not on your bike your on mtbr.


x3
plus I would like to add:
the way you feel before, during and after a ride!!
JEM


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

... you are oblivious to the blank stares you get upon telling any country music fans that 'Reba' is also an awesome mountain bike suspension fork.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

when you look forward to the blank stares you get when you tell co-workers about your ride milage from 
Sat-Mon-Wed-Fri-Sun & Tues (its been a very good week)


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

You are willing to get up at 5am, as opposed to 7am in the morning, just so you can catch some singletrack.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

When you care more for your bike then your car.
When your bike is worth more then your car.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

when you get the blank stares from co-workers while telling them about a new bike part you just got.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

when you look forward to the blank stares you get from your young kids when they see Santa brought you leg armor for Xmas


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> When you are a late sleeper, but you hit the trails at 7 AM because that is the only time available.


+10


----------



## billy goat1 (Sep 18, 2009)

You know you love biking when...

you want to upgrading every parts on your bike


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Bobby12many said:


> You are willing to get up at 5am, as opposed to 7am in the morning, just so you can catch some singletrack.


Corollary: You are willing to get up at 5am, as opposed to 7am in the morning, so you can still ride before fulfilling the plans your wife made starting at 9am.

Which incurs blank stares by the coyotes you see on the trail who haven't headed off to bed yet.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

When you peek out in the garage before going to bed just to make sure it is just as ready to go for a ride tomorrow.... as it was 20 minuets ago-

I don't even bother talking about bike stuff with work mates- though I may enjoy the blank stares.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

You are finding yourself daydreaming incessantly about building the trail network you want to be riding for the next 3 decades or so


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

...your non-MTB friends think you're odd for exclaiming: "Oh man I'd totally hit that!!!", and they whip their necks around to look where you're looking expecting to see a hot chick, and there's nothing but a nice tall drop-off to grassy transition.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

You know when you love biking when:..

You get hurt enuff to go to the DR. and ask how soon till you can ride again as opposed to asking when you can get back to work..

You get your ass handed to you in a race and want to do it all over again..

You clean and detail your bike just to take it out after and hammer it in the mud on an epic ride..

You wake up in the wee hours of the morning just to catch the Freecaster live feed of the WC races and listen to Rob Warner announce the race half trashed..


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

You know when you love biking when:..

your entire pay check is spent on new parts before u actually get the check!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

you read half of these to the person who sits next to you at work expecting him to find them funny like you do  

you are proud to walk around in spandex shorts so people know you bike, when in reality everyone thinks you're a loser.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2008)

You know when you love biking when:..
You speed up on the highway just to see what kind of bike is on thier roof / rack


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

You know when you love biking when...

Your bike sleeps in your bedroom at night


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You know when you love biking when:..
> You speed up on the highway just to see what kind of bike is on thier roof / rack


GUILTY


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

when...

...you don't hesitate at spending more on shorts and jersey than a business suit
...your hitch rack costs more than your first car
...your stable of bikes is worth and costs more than both the household's vehicles
...your moods are determined by your ability to ride outdoors
...your vacations are directly dependent upon the amount of quality singletrack
...you no longer have any other socks than cycling socks
...your jersey collection is on hangers and out numbers your dress shirts
...You know who Bob Roll, Davis Phinney, and John Tomac are and consider Armstrong "new school".
...The Leadville Trail 100 is your favorite bed time story
...there are over a dozen GU's and gels hidden through out the cup holders, seat cracks, and cranny's of your truck--all in various stages of consumption.
...you use more chamois butter in a month than tooth paste (and you have all your teeth and no cavities).
...you understand what "gear inches" are and still prefer to ignore the logic. 
...you know who Ferrentino and Capt Dondo are and believe they are the same person. 
...you debate to yourself whether SockGuy socks are better than SmartWool socks.
...by mid-July, you have "those tan lines"
...you spend more on MTB tires in a year than on car tires, same with brake pads. 
...you know what happens to chain lube and shock oil below 0 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh and I forgot to add one of the biggies:

...when you or your significant other has a titanium plate and 6-8 screws for a collarbone at any given time.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

You wake up with a sore back and tired legs and think, no problem I'll loosen up on today's ride.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

...when it's 7km by road to work but you ride 11km because it's nearly all off road.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

...when you consistantly find hex wrenches in the silverware drawer
...when your girlfriend/SO says once again, "You're STILL staring at your bike?!?"
...when you firmly believe that your bike has a "personality"


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

When you secretly make plans to fly to Oregon (with your bike) from the East Coast to ride epic trails with buddies while the wife and kids are out of town...

Asking for forgiveness is ALWAYS easier than asking for permission...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Non-cycling friends? Hmmm...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

random walk said:


> Bike washings per week: *4-6*
> Car washings per *month*: 0


Fixed


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

... you are in a funk from the PNW gray and wet so you look for a glimmer of a sun break in the dark clouds to go get in a 30-60 minute spin, even if it means gravel paths and asphalt.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Jeepnut22 said:


> When you secretly make plans to fly to Oregon (with your bike) from the East Coast to ride epic trails with buddies while the wife and kids are out of town...
> 
> Asking for forgiveness is ALWAYS easier than asking for permission...


:band:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You know you love biking when... (a female perspective)

You check out the hottie's bike, but ignored the sculpted muscles powering it.

You have a tampon in the Camelbak and a multi-tool in the purse.

Your waist is a size one, but your calves won't fit into the legs of skinny jeans.

You catch people staring at your legs. You think they notice the muscle, but really they are looking at the scrapes and bruises.


----------



## bu5hx (Mar 6, 2010)

ScottW said:


> You wake up with a sore back and tired legs and think, no problem I'll loosen up on today's ride.


^ This.

You feel guilty about only doing 15 miles yesterday, while your coworkers ask why the hell you'd do 15 miles in the first place.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

you spend every penny you get on your bikes.
you never sign out of mtbr.
you have ten bikes and no car or license by choice.


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

your bike gets stolen so you buy a more expensive one with the money you'd saved up to take the family off on holiday


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Fixed


Hey, I don't let my cars go THAT long without a wash.

It rains here once in a while.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

... when you just Know that every pedestrian is jealous of your speed and style, and you take the routes home that let you show it off the most


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> you are proud to walk around in spandex shorts so people know you bike, when in reality everyone thinks you're a loser.


One of my line cooks called me gay yesterday because I was leaving in my spandex!! shes a b!t&h anyways!! plus shes jealous that she cant ride!!
JEM


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

...you clean your chrome bits with Windex...


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

Your only bike at the moment is a cyclocross, and you take it on single track, pretending it's a mountainbike.


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

skip canfield said:


> when you get the blank stares from co-workers while telling them about a new bike part you just got.


Hahha, yep! I feel bad for mine, I work with a randonneur junkie and we must sound like foreign tourists to those guys.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

You know you love biking when...

You stop taking vacations and go on MTB road-trips.

Dean


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

when...

A tiny corner of your heart resents your six month old daughter because she's snerching your trail time...

You can easily rationalize spending 30 bucks on an anodized Hope seatpost collar you don't need, because it matches the $500 wheelset that you just bought that you also didn't need...

You know what "weight weenies" are...

You look at bike porn more than you look at regular porn...

You know the part numbers of all Shimano components for the past five years...

You can intelligently argue both sides of the Shimano/SRAM debate...

You named your cat Huckin' Kitty...

You named your KID Huckin' Kitty...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

...when your car smells like rubber & ass


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

53119 said:


> ...when your car smells like rubber & ass


 Well not sure if that is bike related or not....

Your S.O. kicks you out of the house until you have at least had one or two good rides in.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*I know I love biking*

when I read all the preceding posts and agree with every one of them!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

You don't have to explain to your biking friends what you meant by, "I kept slipping out of my granny." :|


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

...when you see MTBing as the greatest mechanism for unleashing the superabundance of energy which would have no outlet in an otherwise quiet life.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

... when you're trying to rent your apartment, have people visit but have to explain why there are 8 bikes lying around and to show you protected your home shop's shiny hard wood floor...


----------



## billy goat1 (Sep 18, 2009)

reading MBTR forums at work, at home and on your iphone :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

random walk said:


> Corollary: You are willing to get up at 5am, as opposed to 7am in the morning, so you can still ride before fulfilling the plans your wife made starting at 9am.
> 
> Which incurs blank stares by the coyotes you see on the trail who haven't headed off to bed yet.


:thumbsup:

Starting your day off on some empty single track at the crack of dawn is a truly energizing experience.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

53119 said:


> ...when your car smells like rubber & ass


I swear I almost shot diet coke out of my nose when I read this


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

...when every time you drive through hilly countrysides and see houses along the bluffs, you dream of that being YOUR house and you start planning all the trails you would build. And how SICKNASTY they would be ))


----------



## FJ604life (Apr 7, 2010)

You know you love biking when you find yourself looking at bike parts online over and over and over again despite already knowing every little detail and spec about them.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

.....you've got chain lube in your car's cup holder, allen keys in your center console and a floor pump in your trunk at all times.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

You leave the office at lunch and go to a bike shop just so you can smell a bike shop
You spend hours looking at parts that you never have any intention of buying
You skip "Happy Hour" so you can go ride
You skip guys night out so you can ride the next morning
You take your lunch to work for six weeks so you can buy a new _______
You can't carry a conversation because it's not about bikes
You read and re-read last years magazines
You convince yourself opening a shop is a good idea
Your yard looks like crap because you ride every Saturday


----------



## coryell (Mar 9, 2008)

*your know you love cycling when......*

when reading this thread makes me feel "normal".:skep:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Or in my case (in addition to most of the above)*

...When your best and only friends actually stop calling because you haven't ridden in nearly 4 months (due to an old injury rearing it's butt-ugly head),so you have nothing to talk about :madman:

...When even on the model car forums you help Moderate,you mention bikes on a regular basis.

...When you constantly daydream of actually selling your home/land (which has been in the family for...) just to move somewhere you can at least go car-lite,and have excellent trail access.

...When there are bike bits stashed in every-single-room in the house (enough to actually build a couple bikes)

When you have a new frame or two hanging as "wall art".

..When there's a stack of over-read back issues of Dirt Rag in the can-room,containing every issue for the last 15 years-and you have something published in at least a half dozen of em ("Letters to the Editor" count too dammit!  )

...When the last 2 Editors and at least as many "regulars" at Dirt Rag know you by name when you call to chit chat bikes.

...When you got rid of a car you always wanted because you couldn't stand the bike rack scratching the wing every few days (or was that ,"getting in the way of the rack"?)

...When you recently wore a pair of biking socks from Sockguy to your cousin's wedding (and you were one of the better-if not best-men,and they were obvious to all).

...When you were a career truck driver (till the injuries pt you out) and yer CB handle was "Singlespeed" (and loved the confusion over it).

...When yer wife has an advanced degree in Yes Dearing just because of bikes (and both kids-who ride-are working on one).

...When you go to renew yer season pass to the local park,and the Ranger knows you by name.

...When you signed up for free long distance because you call more n one bike shop just to chit chat on a regular basis.

...When you actually have pics of yer bikes,and special rides framed and hanging on the living room wall,but have none of yer family/wife/kids.

.........


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

coryell said:


> when reading this thread makes me feel "normal".:skep:


or at least justified ("Hey honey...see,it AIN'T just me!  )


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

bingemtbr said:


> when...
> 
> ...your moods are determined by your ability to ride outdoors
> ...you know what happens to chain lube and shock oil below 0 degrees Fahrenheit.


:thumbsup:

When you talk about bikes so much, that your wife tells you "you better ride today, because it'll rain tomorrow then you'll be mad you didn't go today..."


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Shark said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> When you talk about bikes so much, that your wife tells you "you better ride today, because it'll rain tomorrow then you'll be mad you didn't go today..."


LMAO!!! Yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

bloodyknee said:


> You leave the office at lunch and go to a bike shop just so you can smell a bike shop
> You spend hours looking at parts that you never have any intention of buying
> You skip "Happy Hour" so you can go ride
> You skip guys night out so you can ride the next morning
> ...


You and I were separated at birth...I'm guilty of all of these....I was in the LBS today just to "smell" it. What is it with that????


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

....you take your bike with you on ski trips


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

You use Excel at work, but your most intricate workbooks are of bike builds.

Bonus: to the casual passerby in the office, these still look like work.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

..........when your wife goes into labor and you realize this may be the last ride in awhile, so you hit the road forgetting your spare tube. Then get a flat and am forced to make the call of shame...."Honey, can you pick me up? I got a flat.".......then deafening silence. (Very much a true story which my wife will never ever forget)

Whooopps


----------



## BOSSMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

You leave the Dr office after two shots and medicine for a sinus infection , promise your wife you wont ride to hard and hit the trail in 40 deg. weather.


----------



## trapperK2 (Jul 20, 2005)

When you opt out of a root canal and crown and have the tooth pulled so you can upgrade your wheel set! (True Story) sad but true.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

You are a 4 handicap golfer and giving it up to become a MTB newbie.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

redwarrior said:


> You are finding yourself daydreaming incessantly about building the trail network you want to be riding for the next 3 decades or so


Ditto !


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

When you figure out how to modify your morning and afternoon commute to include some singletrack......

You own more Jerseys than T-shirts...........

You'r Wife just dosen't understand...........how you get all your clothes so dirty!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

When any of your bikes cost atleast 3x the cost of your car

1988 volvo 240-$500
Azonic gravity- $1500
Bmx bike-$1000


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

*You sell your meal plan back to the financial aid office at college to get a refund to buy your first mountain bike and later get busted by the parents (I did this in 1993)

*Get up earlier on the weekends in the AZ summer to ride, than I do to go to work M-F

*Constantly planning for the next ride, and driving my wife insane in the process

*Covering the garage wall with race # plates, posters and other crap

*Going to the garage and saying good night to my bikes after I tuck in my kids. Again, the wife thinks I'm insane.

*Loving this thread, and smiling the whole time I read it!


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> When you are a late sleeper, but you hit the trails at 7 AM because that is the only time available.


so truth:thumbsup:


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

Great thread, I can relate to so many of these!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

When you say 'on your left' as you overtake a fellow shopper at the grocery store.


----------



## Dirtgypsy (Mar 2, 2008)

when you take the day off from a ride to teach your 4 year old how to ride without training wheels...

clint


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

When you hike a few miles in the cold rain to clean up some dopes toilette paper from the middle of your trail because you can't stand knowing it's there anymore.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

When you have track building/clearing tools hidden in the bush permanently.

When the only clothes you wear without washing are riding clothes.

When a "night out" involves making sure your light batteries are charged.

When you daydream of perfect berms and fast flowing singletrack.

When you can eat all you want without care, because you know you'll ride it off.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

You know you love biking when...

You try to unclip from the brake pedal in your car...


----------



## notagain! (Jul 5, 2009)

... When cranking/pedaling feels more natural than walking.
... When more than half of your credit card bills are to online bike retailers.
... When you spend every weekend during winter tearing down and building back up your entire bike.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

ronny said:


> Your only bike at the moment is a cyclocross, and you take it on single track, pretending it's a mountainbike.


Been there and done that.

Here are my list:

- emailing sports networks to complaint about poker is not a sport and request more cycling content.

- My son's middle name is Mon-Hei. I named him after a Kona Model.

- Planning a wedding ceremony on my favorite cyclocross course

- I spend more time looking at bikes than exotic sports car

- Giving up motorcycling for time on a pedal bike.

- rather have a nice bike than a nice watch

-


----------



## lnferno (Apr 1, 2010)

...when you have the flu and are bound to bedrest, so you put on your camelbak that you just filled with OJ and mope around the house with your camelbak on sippin on OJ to try to get to feeling better so that you can go riding again.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> You are a 4 handicap golfer and giving it up to become a MTB newbie.


Word. And the only reason the clubs don't collect more dust is because they provide an excellent place to hang old tires, tubes awaiting patches, and stinky riding clothes.


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

work part time to ride and justify spending money on bikes rather than work truck(supports bike habit) and take weeks off to ride


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

when you have the writing on the wall at work that they have decided to sub the operations out to a secondary company and you might not have job in three months.... you bring home a new bike and are not worried about f^*king work..
JEM


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

almost forgot... 

your watching Lindsay Vonn in a GS and the forum threads are more important than her..
for those of who do not know LV here:


----------



## Mattyd (Dec 21, 2005)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> When you are a late sleeper, but you hit the trails at 7 AM because that is the only time available.


When you live in Tucson and hit the trails at 5 am because its 100 degrees by 7 am


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

> when you have the writing on the wall at work that they have decided to sub the operations out to a secondary company and you might not have job in three months.... you bring home a new bike and are not worried about f^*king work..
> JEM+1


 when I got laid off last year I was stoked because I had just finished a new build and the gov't was gonna pay me to ride. :lol:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

random walk said:


> Word. And the only reason the clubs don't collect more dust is because they provide an excellent place to hang old tires, tubes awaiting patches, and stinky riding clothes.


So can I sell my golf clubs to pay for more bike upgrades?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

When you wear shorts and it's 30 degrees out and you tell people...

"DONT CARE!!!!"


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

b-kul said:


> if your not on your bike your on mtbr.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

knottshore said:


> When you peek out in the garage before going to bed just to make sure it is just as ready to go for a ride tomorrow.... as it was 20 minuets ago-


This is just as important as locking up the house at night!



[email protected] said:


> You speed up on the highway just to see what kind of bike is on thier roof / rack


Haha I _always_ do this. Then am usually disappointed when it's a walmart bike 90% of the time.

*You know you love biking when...*
You tell someone you can't wait to go riding today, or that you need to work on your bike and are then annoyed when you have to explain- "no, as in bicycle. Not motorcycle." And then watch their interest drop.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

-when you have a Pavlovain desire to ride when you see anything with pedals or even loose bike parts. .....Oh Dam*! which apparently devoles to a reaction to even just talking, writing, or reading about bikes or bike parts! 

Sorry, I gotta go ride, now! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

That is freaking hilarious!


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

when you don't care what bike you ride, for how long or to/from where - as long as you're out riding...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*Well*

When you realize after the incident that you just used all the body english that you could muster in order to slug the tree with your shoulder so you could protect your new ride.

Actually happened about 2 months ago


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

-when you feel a day you didn't ride was a day wasted...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

pitanan said:


> When you realize after the incident that you just used all the body english that you could muster in order to slug the tree with your shoulder so you could protect your new ride.
> 
> Actually happened about 2 months ago


-when you OTB and hold on to carry the bike with you and keep it above you as you skid to a stop on your back to protect the new ride...

Been there done that, have the scars. Same vein.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

...When the racks start to thin out due to the cold and you keep on commuting. Glad thats over for the year.

...When you have four bikes in your living room and one in your bedroom.

...When you can't remember the last time you didnt have at least one scab on your leg.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

...when you think about changing your home, career and state just so you can be near better trails.


----------



## jbebeau (May 18, 2009)

...when you ride _very early _on Sunday morning with the guys from church, but cut it short in time to make it to Sunday School with the family so you can ride again guilt free...
...when you come home with bloody "road" rash from an end-over-end in a gulley, and you tell the wife it was great, you leap-frogged over the bars and saved the bike and your bones from breaking,,,
...when you are rationalizing the purchase of the new bike with the money from the sale of your old bike that hasn't happened yet....
...when you spend four hours on a Saturday morning doing more trail maintenance than mowing your own grass, and excitedly telling your wife how much faster the race course will run now, and clearly misreading that blank stare as not understanding your passion (it's anger!)....
...when you constantly rationalize how your improved health is worth the money spent on _______, as opposed to buying more life insurance because you were a couch potato....


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

When you find yourself stomping the ground with your feet , running around and trying to herd the rattler off to the side of the trail without thinking of how close it is, because you wanna ride.

When you pick your carcass up off the dirt, all banged up and bleeding, but realize the bike is ok so it's good to continue the ride. You smile as you spit out the leaf litter and blood, and push off.

When you tell your co-workers how you scored a major buy on a new MTB and it was only $3500 for a 7g bike on clearance (I did that) giddy as a schoolgirl (I'm a woman) and they look at you very strangely. You try to explain and can't figure out why they don't understand.

When you interior decorate your house to accommodate your bikes, putting two of them in the bedroom, and create a bike repair station in the garage.

When you swear you are gonna be buried with your favorite bike when you die and you want to be on it- and ask your friends to be sure the Stans is fresh.

When all your bookmarks in Firefox are bike forums and retailers, and you know all the LBSs for 60 miles around the county in a major metro area.

When you plan your vacations as 'Bike-ations' and drive for two days just to ride all week somewhere new (Yes, Bend in July Woo Hoo!).


----------



## jjmtb1 (Jul 15, 2008)

- When you consider your time at work recovery
- When you know your wife is due soon so you plan all your rides from farthest to closest as the date gets near.
- the new house on a 3/4 acre lot has 10 trees and you study it to figure out the best way to lay some trail (and cx course)
- you read so many forums on hub servicing that you cant sleep. You get up after midnight, go to the basement shop and dissasemble your new wheels just so you can see what it looks like to get your brain to turn off and get some sleep.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

When you've got to pee so badly, yet you're having a blast on the trail, so you just p1ss yourself!








.... or, maybe not


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

When the only sunglasses you own are cycling sunglasses and you walk around looking like a d!ick everywhere you go.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

[QUOTE

You catch people staring at your legs. You think they notice the muscle, but really they are looking at the scrapes and bruises.[/QUOTE]

so true!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

"You mean that place with all the foogin' poison oak?" [pause] "Yeah, I'm in."


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

when your suit pants bind your calf muscles
when 50$ for a pair of jeans sounds outrageous but 70$ for a single tire sounds eminently reasonable 
when people ask what do you do during winter and you say "I keep riding", then they ask what you do for snow and you say "snow tires"
when you prep your tires for the mid-winter ice rink race in the summer when the tar is nice and sticky and walnut shells are plentiful


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

...when your family/friends gasp at the sight of the cuts and bruises, while you're explaining how you totally saved it by not going over the edge and then watching them look at you like you're crazy when you end it with "It was so awesome!"
...when you start to get your body use to getting up at 5 a.m. so that you could still ride when summer arrives in AZ.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

-when you just so absolutely dig reading this thread whatever kind of biking -Oops, reading about biking again! Gotta ride, NOW.... stupid Pavlov...


----------



## Endo73 (Aug 13, 2008)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> When you are a late sleeper, but you hit the trails at 7 AM because that is the only time available.


Oh man, my wife gets so mad at me for that! :thumbsup:


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

when you check out the bike build rather than the female build ridding it....


----------



## Gaz-Man (Feb 13, 2010)

...when you believe that same freakin' overgrown trail that covered your legs in poison oak last spring won't do the same this year...I got the steroid shot and $40.00 tube of Zanfel today...but that rolling secret single track is sweeeeet....but my legs are weeping amber tears for me...:madman:


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

...you have no problems spending $700 on a used frame and $140 on a CK headset but $15 is too much money for a DVD...


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

winchboy said:


> when you check out the bike build rather than the female build ridding it....


Saw a sweet Orbea Orca this afternoon, couldn't tell you if it was a guy or a gal riding it


----------



## Scribb (May 4, 2006)

...when you change your job so you can ride to work for base miles...


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

JEM2 said:


> almost forgot...
> 
> your watching Lindsay Vonn in a GS and the forum threads are more important than her..
> for those of who do not know LV here:


If your first glance at this pic is whether the mountains in the background have trails coming off it, then yeah, you got problems dude.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

When you drive 900 miles for 2 days riding in Ariz b/c you can't take the rain anymore


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

When you go to vegas, not to gamble but to ride some new trails.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Put your "Foley Bag" in bottle holder*

If you put your "Foley Bag" in the bottle holder after surgery so you can ride, you are more hard core than anyone else. Period. End of argument!

If you don't know what I'm talking about, count your blessings............... 

PS: Hell no, I did not do that but I'm just saying.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

Quoting a coworker... "I didn't think you could F up Vegas, but you did"

We picked up a cheap trip to Vegas that included accomodation on the strip. So I was describing the trip after I got back to this co worker

Land, dump bags at hotel and 45 minutes from the strip to Bootleg Canyon, rented a couple bikes and rode the rest of the day. Then headed back to the strip to empty out an all you can eat buffet...

Head to Red Rock Canyon, repeat...

Nope Bootleg better, repeat...

Hit the outlet malls, fly home...

Hardly even realized we were staying in a casino :thumbsup:


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

You got it! I grimace remembering the times I drove by not even knowing it was there, my gf asking me what the big BC on the hillsides meant.. "beats me!"

/facepalm


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

you know you love biking when....

...your wife screams "don't take my car, you and your friends have ruined my seats and carpet with dirt!"

...your wife exclaims "look at the walls, your bike tires have gotten them all dirty"

...your wife scolds "I can't believe you don't have any money, I better not see any UPS packages with your name on it"

and my favorite because it happens at least three times a year w/o fail

..."what do you want me to get you for (birthday, christmas, valentines), and you better not say something for your bike or riding gear, you get that on your own"


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 11, 2010)

-When you walk around the garage/house looking for things(blenders, golf clubs, Plasma Screen, etc.) you can sell on the classifieds that are not being used at the moment and you probably won't miss too much, just so you can buy that new piece of bling.
-Rushing home from work so your S.O. doesn't see that little brown box from the UPS man.
-Turning a blind eye to your S.O. purse habit because it means your can buy more bike stuff.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Your wife is 13 weeks pregnant and you can't wait to teach the kid to ride.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*When...*

You know a lot about geometry but couldn't recite the Pythagorean theorem to save your skin.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

hozzerr1 said:


> ..."what do you want me to get you for (birthday, christmas, valentines), and you better not say something for your bike or riding gear, you get that on your own"


That's just mean, if its a gift wtf does it matter, makes ya happy right..


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

You spend five years battling Union Pacific and the city just so you can build a house five blocks away that is ON the local single track!

Cheer,
P.T.


----------



## TORO1968 (Oct 9, 2005)

When you move across town to a bigger apartment thats closer to your favorite trails (but much farther from work) and so you can turn the second bedroom into your own little workshop...then tell your new fiance' that her bed has to be stored in the garage since there's not any space in the "bike room". 

When you're on a camping trip in Arkansas introducing said fiance' to sweet singletrack and realize you have her hooked when she agrees that it's a good idea to buy her a new FS frame off of Ebay using your iPhone in the middle of freaking nowhere. 


Life is good!


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*When you....*

When you consider a job move and you check to see if the riding is better than where you currently are!
When you drive 2 hours to a killer ride even though you have a bad chest cold and you tell yourself, I'll feel better once I ride!
when you get home from a bad crash and your wife asks if the bike is OK because you have insurance but the bike doesn't!


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

When you go to bed reading cycling mags, every night.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tzvia said:


> When you plan your vacations as 'Bike-ations' and drive for two days just to ride all week somewhere new (Yes, Bend in July Woo Hoo!).


Heck yeah!! McKenzie River, and Oakridge in August for me!! Maybe Ape Canyon as well!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

when you get b-day and Christmas cards from more than one local LBS
when you get "employee pricing" at more than on LBS
you car shop based on you new bike rack fitting the new car
you catch your 3 year old calling the back pack grandma just bought her a "camelback"
your 3 yr old asks when she can get pedals "like daddies"
your wife no longer asks you for the "budget" on the new build but hands you an envelope of cash and says angrily "NO MORE THAN THIS!"...and then asks later "is that enough?"
your wife calls your riding buddies to find out which trail you are on when she has a flat cuz she knows you will answer for them but not her


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

heartland said:


> You know a lot about geometry but couldn't recite the Pythagorean theorem to save your skin.


Way to go off on a tangent...


----------



## scienceseuss (May 27, 2008)

When you strap lights to your bike and helmet and ride in the dark just so you can get a few rides in during the week when you work/commute all day from 6:00-6:00.


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

1+1 said:


> If your first glance at this pic is whether the mountains in the background have trails coming off it, then yeah, you got problems dude.


when you know that shoot was done in Whistler in the summer, and you wonder if she rides, and were thinking that Whistler was wasted on her!

or

when you are the office resource for all things bike: where to buy these new tights, how do I chage a tire, what's the best route to get to work; organize a bike-tuning workshop during "environment week".

when your wife is due in October, and you make your friends change the Whistler trip date so it's not within one month of the due date...


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

You'd rather ride to the trailhead...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

random walk said:


> Way to go off on a tangent...


Your analytical powers are acute! Nice one!

When you compare hatchbacks to see which will take the bike wheels on before buying the one that will. (Luggage? Oh it will fit around the bike just fine!)


----------



## troublemaker (Mar 24, 2009)

when you are over 280 lbs and spend thousands of dollars on a 18 lb. bike and slam down power bars and redbull before a 5 mile ride


----------



## Keen515 (Nov 6, 2008)

When you sin till 5am in Vegas, but still hit Bootleg at 8. 
When you Justify that mountain biking is the cure for everything. Including hangovers. 
When you build a new bike you only keep track of the deals you got. By the end of the build you end up saving money some how 
When you cut out of work early on Thursday, even though you know it means a late at the office Friday. So long as they are predicting rain for Friday. 
When you move and you realize that half of what you own is mountain bike related.


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

...When it's Friday night.....8pm....and you are sitting here reading this thread....


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

when you are on the trails more than 3 hours looking for a single track that somebody told you that is around the corner, and of course when you care more of you bike than you car.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

random walk said:


> Way to go off on a tangent...


Busted!

I feel like such a square.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

heartland said:


> Busted!
> 
> I feel like such a square.


Incongruous: You know bike geometry AND can use it in the same sentence with Pythagorean Theorem! From any angle your pun-nishment is unparalelled!

-when pretty Co-eds in skimpy clothing sun bathe on the quad and it is the FS bike beside them that grabs your attention first. You may need a new saddle to aid circulation.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

1+1 said:


> If your first glance at this pic is whether the mountains in the background have trails coming off it, then yeah, you got problems dude.


You mean there is a mountain in the background?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> Incongruous: You know bike geometry AND can use it in the same sentence with Pythagorean Theorem! From any angle your pun-nishment is unparalelled!


I see your point - maybe I was out of line.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

heartland said:


> I see your point - maybe I was out of line.


Planely we both were. We need to shape up COS we're OT. One SIN is the lack of the words 'bike' or 'bicycle'. We can go in circles like this, endlessly but we miss the central point: OT.

So I'll round this off with the comment: it's hip to be a square. :thumbsup:

- you know you love biking when you'll cease the joy of really good word play and offer other examples

-when all your doodles turn into bicycles somehow

- when every ink blot shown to you brings a bicycle based first thing to your mind

-when you try to get your kid to say 'bike' as his/her first word


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

when you check chainlove more than your email.


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

When you can't look a round a room in your house without seeing one MTB related item.


----------



## jdmaum1 (Feb 22, 2010)

....when you listen to Pearl Jam's 'Alive' and feel like youre flying around the singletrack, pretty awesome!!!!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

When you see someone ride past your house and you become jealous that they are riding and you are not, even though you are still covered in sweat and dirt from the ride you just got back from.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

You know you love cycling when..

You store your bicycles in your living room and stare at them longingly from time to time..


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> You know you love cycling when..
> 
> You store your bicycles in your living room and stare at them longingly from time to time..


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Your take on more household duties to appease the wife due to ever-increasing ride and garage time.

--BUT--

Not without a hidden agenda...like using the slow cooker more and more because it gives you 4-8 hours of free time for riding or wrenching.


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

> Your take on more household duties to appease the wife due to ever-increasing ride and garage time.
> 
> --BUT--
> 
> Not without a hidden agenda...like using the slow cooker more and more because it gives you 4-8 hours of free time for riding or wrenching.


I read that as "wenching".


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

NashVis said:


> I read that as "wenching".


That would be 4-8 MINUTES :thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

When you forget all of your extra layers at home and realise it at the top of a 3500 foot shuttled descent, and launch anyways on a cold nor cal day.


Seriously, it was like 30mph+ winds. Strong enough that you couldn't keep a line on singletrack.
It was about 40-45 degrees and very foggy at about 10am.
We had about a 3 hour ride in front of us.

All I had was a regular jersey, shorts and gloves for layers.
I had left my base layer, build layer, inner jacket and shell and my arm and leg warmers all sitting by my front door.
We got dropped off at the top of the mountain before I realised.
I found a safeway plastic shopping bag and carefully put it against my chest under my jersey and zipped it up. Worked great as a wind shield. I now keep one folded up in my hydro pack.
Luckily, after a couple thousand feet of downhill, it turns uphill for a while so I was able to warm up there, and once it got later in the day temps soared up to about 50-55 which was fine at that point.

But that first section of the ride, I was so friggin cold I couldn't feel anything. Had a hard time holding on. My tears were hitting my riding buddy behind me as they flew off my face as we approached 35mph. I could barely see.
It was GREAT!!!!!


----------



## TORO1968 (Oct 9, 2005)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> You know you love cycling when..
> 
> You store your bicycles in your living room and stare at them longingly from time to time..


When you walk into the "bike room" in the morning/evening and silently tell your collection of bikes "good morning/good night".  

Or how about when you sometimes secretly hope your fiance' wants to sleep in on the weekend so you can get in some ride/wrench time before she wakes up. (I hope she doesn't read this! :nono:  )


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

-when your're tempted or do wave at every vehicle with bikes on top or in tow because they feel like friends whether you know them or not
- or you wish you could meet up with them somewhere for a ride


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

when you take your "intro dive" for scuba diving and you're on the boat ready to jump in the water- and all you can think off is that mountain range in the distance thats GOT to have some sweet trails in it somewhere.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

When you would rather ride than surf.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

_You know you love biking when_&#8230;

your children ***** and whine when you hook up the Burley trailer to your bike when it's chucking down rain just to take your kids to school since you know that you get 40 miles to a can of beans on your bike versus 28 miles per gallon of gasoline in your car&#8230; despite the fact that you spent over $6,500.00 on suspension upgrades to make your car "more funner" to drive.


----------



## kabaroo (Apr 1, 2009)

when you tell all your snowmobile friends that you have fox floats too


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

when you begin to like the sound/feel of your thighs slapping your mountain bike belly despite everyone on the group road ride laughing at/with 6'2" 240# dude on those skinny little road tires. 
Can't wait for the trails to dry out so I can take those roadies on MY ride! 4" of rain in the last week and more coming so I guess I gotta put up with their laughter a few more times this week!


----------

